# My 29g bowfront



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello everyone! 

I am new to the GTA forums and thought I'd post some pictures of my 29 Gallon bowfront tank that I am growing emersed right now. I am fairly new to planted tanks still but I am getting there slowly.

So far I have Hemianthus Callitrichoides (HC), Glossostigma and Riccia growing to give me a carpet. Once it has grown out enough, I'll fill it up and add all of the other plants. I haven't decided whether I'll make this tank fish or shrimp but I am leaning toward shrimp. I plan to wrap the top of the middle piece of driftwood with flame moss or something similar... still researching that one. 

The lighting is a 4xT5HO fixture with built in digital timer that controls two sets of two bulbs. There is also a few LED's for moon lighting. 

Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I am still able to change anything without and consequences 

I also attached a picture of my 90 gallon planted Angel tank and a picture of my Fluval Edge. The Edge has been re-aquascaped since the picture to tidy it up and trim all the plants as they grow insane.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

stellar tanks


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks man! 

I was hoping more people would chime in and give me some feedback with me 29g setup. What plants should I add in the back? The light is 4xT5HO and I will be dosing CO2.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

whatever you can get ur hands on. well stem plants and vals would fill out the back.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Just a recommendation, for foreground plants, use either HC, or Glosso, not both. It might seem like a nice combo, but in the end, you're looking for a lawn effect, and they will intervene with each other's growth. Not to mention Glosso spreads a lot quicker than HC. 
Do you have pressurized co2? if so, you're off to a good start 

Stem plants would be nice. With that light, you can pretty much grow anything "red". Go for some Bacopa and Myriophyllum. If you were looking for thin stuff, then Rotala and/or Ludwigia are both awesome choices.
fill in the midground with crypts and Blyxa, and that tank would go pimpin'


----------

